# Can I replace sour cream with natural yogurt if it has to be cooked?



## Mrs JJJ (Aug 17, 2014)

I often replace sour cream with natural yogurt in recipes where it's added at the end. (For the saving in calories - rather than because I actually want to - I adore all forms of cream!)

Today I've found a vegetarian recipe, where the sour cream is added before the meal is baked in the oven. I don't know whether yogurt will also work in this recipe, or whether heating the yogurt will adversely affect it and hence cause yet another of my many cooking catastrophes.

I'd be really grateful if another forum member would be kind enough to supply the answer for me, please!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2014)

I would use it myself. I see no reason why not. I often completely replace sour cream with yogurt.

It might be useful to post the recipe you're considering.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2014)

I also often replace sour cream with yogurt.  And yes, recipe would be helpful!


----------



## Mrs JJJ (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you both very much for your helpful replies. (And for replying so quickly!) I'm very grateful for the help.  Given that this is a forum for people who are interested in cooking, I now have to confess to a degree of embarrassment concerning the suggestion that I post the actual recipe.  For I fear its simplicity and lack of finesse will horrify everyone!

I confess that I am useless at cooking. (It's mainly the time-management aspect, as I am incapable of multi-tasking.)  My husband and I are trying to eat more vegetarian fare, so I've bought some things called_ recipe crumbles_, which are a ground beef (mince) substitute. I found the recipe in question on the company's web site. (So I assume it will be copyrighted anyway. Whew!) 

 It's a really simple casserole, whose main ingredients are the meat substitute, pasta and cheese. One is supposed to add the sour cream into the partially-cooked mix as the last step before putting it in the oven. And that enables it to masquerade as a Stroganoff. 

As it's such a basic recipe, now that I know the two of you regularly add yogurt to meals you will be cooking, I am fairly sure that it will be fine.  Or at least, that if it is NOT fine, the fault will be due to my lack of culinary talent, rather than because I've used an ingredient that has ruined the dish!

Thank you both very much indeed for taking the trouble to reply. I am most grateful to you.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2014)

You're very welcome and thanks for the kind words. I think you'll find folks here at all levels of cooking and we all have a great time talking about food. I do hope you'll stick around and pull up a chair, and join in the fun. WELCOME!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2014)

No worries, Mrs. JJJ, no one here will be horrified!  (Unless you plan to eat raw chicken or puppies).  As Kayelle said, we have cooks here of all levels, from those needing a recipe to boil water or make ice, to professional chefs.

Welcome to DC, feel free to ask questions, hop in, and enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2014)

What?  Puppies are not on the menu this week???

Welcome Mrs. JJJ and don't mind me, I like to astir things up.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to Discuss Cooking Mrs JJJ.

I often use yogourt instead of sour cream, both in cooking and baking. I find that yogourt adds a bit of "tanginess" in cooking. In fact, I use it in carbonara for just that reason.

Sometimes yogourt separates in cooking. It can usually be stirred back to being creamy. I haven't found that problem with sour cream. I think you should try it with sour cream the first time and do the yogourt substitution the next time.

If I remember correctly, the yogourt will be less likely to separate if you temper it before adding it to the recipe. By temper, I mean to slowly whisk a bit of the hot cooking liquid into the yogourt and then slowly whisk that combo back into the dish.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 17, 2014)

Some of the best recipes are simple.   I would probably go with the yogurt and feel OK doing it.  Unless the recipe depends heavily on the specific culture in the sour cream, I don't see how it would have much impact except in flavor a bit.


----------



## menumaker (Aug 18, 2014)

I always find that thick greek style yoghurt works best if you are cooking with it. It doesn't separate in the process. How do I know this, because one day I asked. No question is ever stupid in my book only the 'not asking' and we are all still learning. I learnt something about 'coffee cake' the other day...............didn't I gang? Yes, you know who you are, but that's another story


----------

